# Taps: Sfc Eulis Presley



## Trip_Wire (Dec 13, 2010)

SFC Eulis Presley was a Distinguished Member of the Special Forces Regiment, a Vietnam SF Soldier who served in CCC and led Hatchet teams in RVN. He was a long standing member of both SFA Chapter's 43 & 16.

Pic 3) Eulis receiving the 'Distinguished Member of the Special Forces Regiment'
Pic 2) Obit
Pic 1)  Eulis in RVN


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you for your service, sir.  May you rest eternally in peace


----------



## tova (Dec 13, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Dame (Dec 13, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 13, 2010)

Rest easy sir.

F.M.


----------



## AWP (Dec 14, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rest in peace....


----------



## Purple (Dec 14, 2010)

RIP, Camel.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 14, 2010)

I only met him a couple of times, but he was a wonderful man.  I shall miss him

LL


----------



## Scotth (Dec 14, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 14, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 14, 2010)

De Oppresso Liber, Euliss.  You will be missed.


----------



## rlowery60 (Dec 14, 2010)

RIP, thank you for your service.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 14, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas.  Thank you for your sacrifice and service.


----------



## JUNKHO (Dec 19, 2010)

*+ Rest in Peace +*


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 19, 2010)

Rest In Peace,  Blue skies and smooth sailing.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 19, 2010)

RIP


----------



## sfmike (Dec 23, 2010)

RIP, Brother.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Rest In God's Peace.


----------



## Manolito (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank You for all that you gave and may you rest in peace with warriors like yourself.
Respectfully,
Bill


----------

